# Utility vehicle help



## kedz42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi I'm looking for either a john Deere Gator with a cab and a snowblower or smithing similar. I will be purchasing new. Has anyone heard of bearcat? Or any other unit that might work. Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Personally i would get a Polaris Ranger or a Yamaha Rhino with an in closed cab on it, they are much nicer in my opinion and then you can either mount your snowblower or plow on that. There is no problem with the Gator, but all depends on how much you want to spend. Just my input.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

kedz42;700849 said:


> Hi I'm looking for either a john Deere Gator with a cab and a snowblower or smithing similar. I will be purchasing new. Has anyone heard of bearcat? Or any other unit that might work. Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions


This is one of my fleet, plowed for 5 hours this morning -14 in shirtsleeves lol.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0688.jpg


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea i wouldnt get that either imo. youd be better off with a ranger or rhino, prowler, mini truck would be cool as hell also. itll limit what you can do, and when you get started youll have so much fun, youll wish for a more capable rig. good luck.


----------



## ooxteme (Nov 21, 2008)

i havent found anything my rtv 900 from kabota cant push


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

How about the Bobcat 2300 Utility Vehicle? It has Hydraulics (not high-flow, though) and a small boom on the front. Extremely light-duty, though, but no doubt better than messing around rigging something up on a recreational utility.

Then there is always the step up to a Toolcat, and you still can have a passenger.

After that, you're looking at a skid steer or a CUT.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

The Absolute Best utv on the market is the kubota 900. It is awesome with the heated and cooled cab. Will go anywhere and do anything. Would be like driving a car when plowing. Get the Diesel to. Pricey prob around 15k with plow but will last.


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

The Kubotas are definitely work horses and have the nicest cabs out there. However if you want a work horse crossed with an awesome recreational vehicle the Polaris Ranger fits the bill pretty nice for a few thousand less and alot faster.


----------



## ooxteme (Nov 21, 2008)

like you just said "if you want a work horse" which i did and thats why i got it. ive takin out with othe freinds with rangers and had just as much fun. got to love front and rear hydros and a 1660 lbs payload with a hydro dump bed


----------

